# Khéo léo trang trí nhà với sách cũ



## victorianga (6/11/21)

Khéo léo trang trí nhà với sách cũ Đừng vội vứt những cuốn sách cũ hay đem bán đồng nát. Khéo léo biến hóa chúng một chút, bạn sẽ có món đồ trang trí siêu đáng yêu cho ngôi nhà của mình. Vòng hoa xinh từ giấy vụn Một vòng hoa xinh xắn treo ở cửa chính là lời chào đón nồng ấm và dễ thương của bạn dành cho khách. Từ những trang sách cũ, bạn có thể dễ dàng làm vòng hoa treo cửa ra vào. Nếu những cuốn sách của bạn chưa đủ cũ như mong muốn, hãy ghé qua cửa hàng đồ cũ và Dự án Stella En Tropic lựa chọn vài cuốn sách ưng ý. Bạn có thể sử dụng vòng hoa này trong suốt một năm, thay đổi chiếc nơ với các màu sắc phù hợp Giá căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt theo mùa. Tất cả những gì bạn cần là kéo, súng bắn keo, sách cũ và một chiếc khung vòng. Vòng hoa đáng yêu làm từ những "quả bông" giấy nhỏ. Những quả "pom pom" tí hon ghép thành vòng hoa xinh xắn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Một cách hay ho khác để làm vòng hoa giấy là gấp các trang sách và xâu chuỗi lại với nhau thành khung tròn. Nếu chưa ưng ý với màu sắc của giấy, bạn có thể sử dụng trà để làm ố hoặc hơ qua lửa để vòng hoa thêm độc đáo, cổ điển. Chiếc vòng treo độc đáo, đáng yêu làm từ giấy sách cũ gửi lời chào ấn tượng của bạn dành cho khách đến thăm nhà. Chậu cây dễ thương làm từ sách cũ Bạn có thể tận dụng sách cũ làm chậu cây cảnh sáng tạo, "cute" trang trí trên bàn làm việc, giá sách, bàn uống nước. Ý tưởng này rất thích hợp với các loài cây như xương rồng (không cần nhiều đất để sống). Bạn cũng có thể dử dụng những "chậu cây sách" này để trang trí cho đám cưới. Rất đơn giản để làm "chậu cây sách" handmade như ảnh trên. Kéo, bút chì, thước kẻ, dao rọc giấy, băng keo, hồ dán là những dụng cụ cần thiết để làm "chậu cây sách". Nếu bìa sách quá cứng và khó cắt, bạn có thể mở sách và trồng cây theo cách như trong tấm ảnh trên. Biến sách cũ thành tác phẩm nghệ thuật Chỉ bằng vài bước đơn giản và nhanh chóng, bạn đã có được một tác phẩm nghệ thuật để trang trí phòng từ cuốn sách cũ. Bạn dùng dao cắt bỏ bớt bìa và giấy để làm khung, dán chúng lại với keo cho chắc chắn. Sau đó, bạn cắt các hình thù mà bạn thích rồi ghim chúng lên cuốn sách để tạo cảm giác 3D. Tận dụng chính cuốn sách làm khung. Bộ sưu tập bướm xinh đẹp làm từ sách cũ sáng tạo, độc đáo. Thêm màu sắc cho tác phẩm rực rỡ, ấn tượng. Chỗ để sạc điện thoại tiện dụng và độc đáo Sáng tạo dưới đây chính là sự kết hợp thú vị giữa cái cũ và cái mới: sử dụng những cuốn sách cũ để che dây sạc điện thoại, giúp chiếc bàn của bạn trở nên gọn gàng và đáng yêu hơn. Khoét một lỗ hổng trong lòng những quyển sách cũ và xếp gọn dây sạc vào đó, rất đơn giản phải không nào? Hô biến! Sách cũ đã thành một đồ vật vừa tiện dụng, vừa độc đáo để trang trí phòng Biến sách cũ thành giá đựng đồ nhỏ xinh Thay bằng mua một giá sách mới, bạn nghĩ sao nếu biến những cuốn sách cũ trở thành giá đựng đồ? Bạn có thể dùng chúng để đựng những cuốn sách khác, bình hoa, đồng hồ,... mặt bằng Stella Võ Văn Kiệt Rất sáng tạo phải không nào? Chiếc kệ nhỏ xinh nhưng rất ấn tượng làm từ tập sách cũ. Bạn cần có một giá đỡ ngược để có thể giữ được các cuốn sách trên tường. Cảm giác như bạn đang có một chiếc kệ sách vô hình vậy. Đây cũng là một cách hay để khoe bộ sách mà bạn đã dày công sưu tập.


----------

